# Anyone Know This Seiko 5 Diver?



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Does crown look wrong?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats one of the worst put together jobs Ive ever seen









Its even got a tachymeter







:wanker:


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Bry. That is just plain NASTY!!!!!!! How many different watches & their components have you spotted so far...

Mike


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I saw that one on ebay as well. Crown - wrong. Tachy rehaut, wrong. a 7002 diver with a '5' ? Wrong.

Quite like the hands tho


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Yikes, surely putting together such a piece of c*$% is more trouble than getting an original!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Arrrrgggghhhhhh my eyes


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is truly shocking, but then on the other hand very rare and will probably go for shed loads


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> That is truly shocking, but then on the other hand very rare and will probably go for shed loads


Do you mean so rare as to be unique Phil?!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > That is truly shocking, but then on the other hand very rare and will probably go for shed loads
> ...


I most certainly do


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


----------



## petew (Nov 27, 2006)

Guys I hate to say it, but that's actually a legitimate Seiko 5. They came out back in the 90's and you still see them pop up from time to time. First time I saw one, I just couldn't believe it, but it's real. They also came in Pepsi dialed versions. You can see one on Kevin Chan's Seiko Diver reference page.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Pete, welcome to the forum







as for this watch what else do you know about it as it's new to me









I know it's got a suspect second hand & bezel insert


----------



## petew (Nov 27, 2006)

That watch was discussed about 5 years ago on another Japanese watch forum. A member had picked one up and lots of people were very skeptical. Soon others chimed in on how they had identical models and had purchased them many years ago some from dealers. The model dated to 1990 or the late 1980's. It was just one of the 100's or perhaps thousands of Seiko 5's that have been released over the years.

I've been collecting Seikos for a long long time and to this day I'll still see models that I never knew existed. That said, the fakes over the past few years have multiplied like crazy.

There's a picture of a Pepsi Dialed version here:

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-...gallery/album21


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

petew said:


> That watch was discussed about 5 years ago on another Japanese watch forum. A member had picked one up and lots of people were very skeptical. Soon others chimed in on how they had identical models and had purchased them many years ago some from dealers. The model dated to 1990 or the late 1980's. It was just one of the 100's or perhaps thousands of Seiko 5's that have been released over the years.
> 
> I've been collecting Seikos for a long long time and to this day I'll still see models that I never knew existed. That said, the fakes over the past few years have multiplied like crazy.
> 
> ...


Fair do, I hold my hands up and apologise. It still looks a franken and a a 'bit wrong' to my eyes, but it's obviously real going by those photos, maybe if the crown was shown pushed in on the auction photo it might have looked more convincing.

Still like the hands


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

petew said:


> That watch was discussed about 5 years ago on another Japanese watch forum. A member had picked one up and lots of people were very skeptical. Soon others chimed in on how they had identical models and had purchased them many years ago some from dealers. The model dated to 1990 or the late 1980's. It was just one of the 100's or perhaps thousands of Seiko 5's that have been released over the years.
> 
> I've been collecting Seikos for a long long time and to this day I'll still see models that I never knew existed. That said, the fakes over the past few years have multiplied like crazy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete for sharing this with us







So just out of interest what Seiko's have you got, there's a lot of Seiko fans here that would like to see some pics


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, Pete is right.....









It just gos to show you never can tell









Thanks Pete


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> petew Posted Yesterday, 07:53 PM Guys I hate to say it, but that's actually a legitimate Seiko 5. They came out back in the 90's and you still see them pop up from time to time. First time I saw one, I just couldn't believe it, but it's real. They also came in Pepsi dialed versions. You can see one on Kevin Chan's Seiko Diver reference page.





> petew Posted Yesterday, 09:57 PM That watch was discussed about 5 years ago on another Japanese watch forum. A member had picked one up and lots of people were very skeptical. Soon others chimed in on how they had identical models and had purchased them many years ago some from dealers. The model dated to 1990 or the late 1980's. It was just one of the 100's or perhaps thousands of Seiko 5's that have been released over the years.
> 
> I've been collecting Seikos for a long long time and to this day I'll still see models that I never knew existed. That said, the fakes over the past few years have multiplied like crazy.
> 
> ...


Well having read & admired many of your posts on SCWF... I must bow to your superior knowledge... Because you do know your stuff...














So if you say it's an actual Seiko then I'll believe it!!!!!!!

Still don't like that particular model of Seiko 5 !!!!!!!!!    I'm still a Seikoholic though!
















Mike


----------

